
Hydra – Live Coding Networked Visuals - glitcher
https://hydra-editor.glitch.me
======
jarmitage
A truly great and inspiring project! Some more links:

\- Source: [https://github.com/ojack/hydra](https://github.com/ojack/hydra)

\- Creator Olivia Jack on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/_ojack_](https://twitter.com/_ojack_)

\- Examples of Hydra patterns:
[https://twitter.com/hydra_patterns](https://twitter.com/hydra_patterns)

\- Crazy good audio visual performance from Olivia Jack (Hydra) & Alexandra
Cardenas (TidalCycles) at the recent International Conference on Live Coding:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyEIDNtt9Hs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyEIDNtt9Hs)

------
sideb0ard
Olivia Jack will be presenting a talk on Hydra and doing live coded visuals at
[https://aaassembly.org/](https://aaassembly.org/) in San Francisco, March
22nd

------
glitcher
Interview with the creator Olivia Jack: [http://cdm.link/2019/02/hydra-olivia-
jack/](http://cdm.link/2019/02/hydra-olivia-jack/)

------
jonnydubowsky
The link from the github page is not currently effected by the HN hug of
death: [https://hydra-editor-v1.glitch.me/](https://hydra-
editor-v1.glitch.me/)

------
danwills
Not to be confused with Pixar Hydra which is a display/viewport component of
Universal Scene Description:

[https://graphics.pixar.com/usd/docs/api/hd_page_front.html](https://graphics.pixar.com/usd/docs/api/hd_page_front.html)

------
simoes
Wow! This is a fantastic project. Does anyone know how or if it would be
possible to take one of these creations and embed them on another site?

~~~
ojack
Once you share a sketch it gets encoded in the URL, so then you can embed the
URL using an iframe :)

------
jberry93
Probably want to add a seizure warning for those with photosensitive epilepsy.
Awesome project though!

------
gauss200
Great for experimenting with spatio temporal art patterns. Browser based.

------
css
> This project has received too many requests, please try again later.

------
gauss200
Great tool for experimenting with spatiotemporal art patterns.

------
username3
webgl not supported

